# Hello from New Orleans!



## PrestonWoolsey (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm pretty new to music in general, I've been Playing guitar, Playing piano, composing, and producing for roughly 2 years now. I am pretty active on the Discord server for VIC (And have been for a few months), so you might already know me from there!

I generally find myself listening to Neo-classical artists like Olafur Arnalds or Max Richter, however, I also really love Chris Stapleton and Kaleo.

I tried to post some links to some of my work, and to a picture of my dog, but the forums didn't like that :( 
Maybe you guys will get to meet my dog another day.

Anyways, thanks for reading! I look forward to growing as a composer with you guys


----------



## J-M (Oct 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

